# When will she molt?



## AnnieKay (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
At what age do cockatiels have their first and second molt? After the second molt, do they have their "adult feathers?" And are they more aggressive while they're molting?
Trixie is about 4 months old and she still has some fuzzy baby feathers. Just wondering when they normally fill out. I attached a picture of her.
Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky started when she was 5 months then she stopped for 2 weeks and started again and that time she didnt want to know me at all.
Cookie started at 6 months and it seemed forever with him and he hasn't whistled like he used to


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It varies bird to bird, after her first molt she should have most if not all of her adult feathers, they molt all throughout their lives and can be real crabbyheads while molting.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Some of my babies (normal gray) began at 5 months old, while Emperor and his sister (pearl pied & lutino pearl) are still moulting at 8 months. I think it depends on the bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally started molting at 3.5 months old!! shes a pearl. tsuka... started before i got him but im not sure when. he was 5 months old when i got him. dally and him are STILL molting and theyre a year and a month old. they can be a little crabby when molting. they also nap more and may even be more cuddly. dally i find is more cuddly, tsuka is cranky. both nap more.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Does the ampient Temp have an affect?*

I always thought that dogs shed when the temp got warm and couldn't help but wonder if higher ambient temps might bring on a molt for birds/

I have shifted my cages out to the Garage once again when the colder temp stopped . But I am noticeing a lot of loose feather now that all my tiels are out in the Garage where it is not A/C.

I am especially noticeing the males seem to be shedding the smaller feathers on the back of their heads. they almost look like they have sort of white pearls in the Grey. LOL

But One male Pied seems to have shed his Crest feathers. He still has some but you don't even see them unless he is startled and raises the crest.

he also is showing a lot of interest in the two females I have relocated in an adjoin cage. ( he doesn't realize one is his mom and the other his sister, But the Older mother seems to get most of his attention. The younger sister isn't old enough to display hormonal attraction as yet. 

that constant attraction to his mom can anger his dad who is trying his darnedest to go through the bars of the two cages. But the Son seems to be more aggressive than dad when showing off and chasing rivals.

Isn't all that MOLTING side affects?


----------

